
Freeciv 2.6.0 released - jacobr
http://freeciv.wikia.com/wiki/NEWS-2.6.0
======
std_throwaway
You can also play freeciv in your browser here:
[https://www.isotrident.com/](https://www.isotrident.com/)

The old online playing service was shut down some time ago but they found
another host.

Thanks to all developers and anyone helping!

~~~
nolok
Any reason why they claim to be something else ? You say they "found another
host" but this doesn't look like an official freeciv property.

Maybe it's them but the presentation is weird. I'm not sure if the license
allows you to re-release as another name, it probably does, but then
presenting it as "they found another host" sounds kind of disingenuous.

> Battle for Planet Isotrident is an epic empire-building strategy game
> inspired by the history of human civilization. The game commences in
> prehistory and your mission is to lead your tribe from the Stone Age to the
> Space Age. Isotrident can be played online in your web-browser for free.

~~~
std_throwaway
The news on freeciv.org states:

> 9th Jul 2018 - A new Freeciv-web instance has been launched on
> isotrident.com. This server has working 2D and 3D single and multiplayer
> games, play-by-email and all other Freeciv-web features enabled.

That's all I know.

------
simonebrunozzi
I love strategy games, and unfortunately my startup life doesn't really allow
me to play much anymore.

However, 1-2 weeks a year, I take a game and play. Sometimes it's an old game
like Master of Orion 2.

It might be just me, but most games have a terrible "AI" (it's called AI, even
though it just means the computer's ability to play against you), where the
only way to get a real challenge is to give the computer unfair advantages.

A while ago a team a Google (open.ai) showed a very promising AI able to
quickly learn DotA 2 and beat world-class players [0].

I wish they could do the same for many other strategy games. I would really
enjoy playing then.

Perhaps gaming companies could charge a small extra for a "strong" AI, e.g.
few cents per hour, and justify the investment.

Or, it could be an open source system, and you could use some extra computing
power to let it calculate great strategies.

[0]: [https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/25/17492918/openai-
dota-2-bo...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/25/17492918/openai-dota-2-bot-
ai-five-5v5-matches)

~~~
mattmanser
Obligatory mention of AI War:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI_War:_Fleet_Command](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI_War:_Fleet_Command)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Fantastic! I have never heard of it.

> In a quote from the developer, Chris Park, "'There are a ton of RTS games
> out there that are fun to play...The key weakness that they almost all
> share, in my opinion, is AI that falls apart in advanced play."

Exactly this!

------
hnarn
Too bad there aren't any official torrents, the download is very slow for me
and I'd love to help out.

------
JohnTHaller
Note that the stable Windows builds aren't available yet. Once they are, we'll
also make it available for portable use:
[https://portableapps.com/apps/games/freeciv_portable](https://portableapps.com/apps/games/freeciv_portable)

------
ainar-g
Sigh. If only FreeCol[1] had more activity. The last patch was in 2015, and
IIRC it's still hosted on SourceForge.

[1] [http://www.freecol.org](http://www.freecol.org)

------
jcloud_dev
Another interesting Civ clone is C-Evo:
[http://c-evo.org/text.html](http://c-evo.org/text.html)

For a long time it was small enough to fit on a 1.44 floppy!

------
Aardwolf
Lots of rule changes in there. What is the story behind this? Does Freeciv
emulate rules of Civilization 2 or 3 (which are fixed I suppose) or does it
have its own rules?

~~~
jacobr
It has it's own default rules but it's quite easy to write your own ruleset.
There are rulesets for civ2, civ3 and even alpha centauri iirc.

------
kzrdude
A sad note is that all the GNAPATCH links go through archive.org. Just a sign
of freeciv's slow (but awesome :) release cycle, they have migrated to a new
place now.

------
cimmanom
Still no Mac binaries any more, tho?

~~~
megaman22
Looks like there might be, it's kinda hidden through digging from their
download page, to the wiki, to a dropbox folder...

[http://freeciv.wikia.com/wiki/Install-
MacOSX](http://freeciv.wikia.com/wiki/Install-MacOSX)

[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/buypyjprsbvq0hd/AABuisFfBn-
WDJgAE...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/buypyjprsbvq0hd/AABuisFfBn-
WDJgAEcXIZGrSa?dl=0)

~~~
ant6n
> brew install freeciv

